# Space Marine Scout Jetbike (WIP)



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

Finally! I've been waiting for these to come all week so I got stuck to it today and here is my progress so far...

I've been wanting to make Jetbikes for ages and I plan to make a full squad of scout bikes and marine bikes eventually, fluff wise for my chapter the Jetbike says a lot but to make it easier for gameplay I'm most likely going to keep the exact rules for the normal bikes (the jetbike is just to look good), but yeah heres my work so far.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

There's still more to be done to it and that's before the details go in, and then I'm building two more once I have this one fully finished. C&C welcome and also opinions from people as to what to put on the front? I'm thinking an Imperial eagle and a really big one at that.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

:shok: That's sooo cooool!!!!! (note extra !'s for emphasis) +rep
Minor criticisms - the fins look a bit large for the jetbike, and I'm not too sure it needs the big black case on the front, but that's just me
k:


----------



## ashmo (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm liking the look of this already im keen to see the finished product


----------



## Oodles (Feb 24, 2009)

What an idea! I do think the front is a bit chunky for something thats supposed to be nimble. I'm keeping an eye on this one! Keep it up


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll hopefully have the next update tomorrow (I'm playing D&D today with friends) and I really like my jetbike but I have to thank Google for all the inspirational pictures XD


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

good job, i like to see it painted


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

It's like an Eldar jetbike, but manly! Excellent!


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

UPDATE! I've reworked the engine block and front armour plating, added on detail and eagle on the front




























Since the pictures I have greenstuff'd the little tid bits and the eagle to make it smoother and its currently drying from being spray painted so I should have painted pictures up either tonight or tomorrow morning.

again C&C is welcome.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

looking good! What are you doing for weaponary?


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

it has the normal twin linked bolters under the engine block just behind the plating and I'm going to give the other two the shotgun and grenade launcher attachments.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice! Hope the painting works out well for you - which chapter are they from?


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

from my home made chapter the Saints of Absolution (second founding from the Imperial Fists) its colours are Purple and White with Silver trimming


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Stylish!


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

UPDATE!!!
after being very busy over the past week, I've finally had time to finish off my first Jetbike and get some pictures up, so here they are.









This one is a bit too bright to see the detail on the front but it does pick up the detail on the thrusters (exhaust pipes) so its all good.









Side image, showing the front plating detail more.









rear view, showing the thrusters and the control panel of the Jetbike.









Front view heading straight for the enemy lines. 

C&C always welcome and hopefully I should have the other two bikes up soon if I don't get too swamped on commission work and other marines I'll be buying soon.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

With colours like that, I doubt these guys are a subterfuge unit, eh?

Otherwise, looks good!


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

nope, more like lightning strike force in your face with bolter death


----------

